# startx error after changing vga



## red (May 18, 2011)

Ok, I managed to have my operating system back .

Now I've a second problem, when starting the os and typing *startx*, noticed that it doesn't work no more. First of all, you should know that I've changed vga 3 days ago, before I had a radeon X300 , now an nvidia GT 430. 

I run the `# Xorg -configure` command but could not find how to make startx work.

Here is xorg.conf content, I see that in other users posts you wanted to see this before everything, and the Xorg.0.log file too.

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "dbe"
    Load  "dri"
    Load  "dri2"
    Load  "extmod"
    Load  "glx"
    Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                 # [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"               # <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"             # <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"                # <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"               # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "nv"
    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName   "Unknown Board"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## red (May 18, 2011)

And this is Xorg.0.log


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD dhcppc0 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 30 June 2010  02:45:04AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
    Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 18 21:02:23 2011
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0de1:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation rev 161, Mem @ 0xea000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/134217728,
 0xe8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00008000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.1.17
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
```


----------



## red (May 18, 2011)

```
(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
    Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,
    Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,
    GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,
    GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,
    Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,
    GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,
    GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,
    GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,
    GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,
    GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,
    GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,
    Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,
    GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,
    GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,
    GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,
    Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,
    GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,
    Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,
    GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,
    GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,
    GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,
    GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,
    GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,
    GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,
    Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,
    GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,
    GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,
    GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,
    GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,
    GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,
    Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,
    GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,
    GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,
    GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,
    GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,
    Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,
    GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,
    GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,
    GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,
    Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,
    GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),
    GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,
    GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,
    GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,
    GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,
    GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,
    GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,
    GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,
    GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,
    Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,
    GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,
    GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,
    GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,
    GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,
    GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,
    GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,
    GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,
    Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,
    GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,
    Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,
    GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,
    GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS,
    GeForce 8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS,
    GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,
    GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,
    GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,
    Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce 8400 SE,
    GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,
    GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS,
    GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M, Quadro NVS 135M,
    GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G, Quadro NVS 290,
    GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 285,
    GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 295, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,
    Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,
    GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 9800 GT,
    GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,
    GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,
    GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce 9600 GSO,
    GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce 9800 GTX+,
    GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250, GeForce 9800M GTX,
    GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 3700, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,
    Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,
    GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,
    GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,
    GeForce 9800M GTS, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,
    GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce GT 120,
    GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,
    GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce GT 130M,
    GeForce 9500 GT, Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M,
    Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,
    GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS,
    Quadro NVS 150M, Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M,
    Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro NVS 295,
    GeForce 9100, GeForce 8300, GeForce 8200, nForce 730a, GeForce 9200,
    nForce 980a/780a SLI, nForce 750a SLI, GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a,
    GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400M G,
    GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i, GeForce G102M,
    GeForce G102M, GeForce 9400, ION, ION LE, GeForce GT 220,
    GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 240M, GeForce G210,
    GeForce 205, GeForce 310, GeForce 210, GeForce 310, GeForce G210M,
    Quadro FX 380 LP, GeForce GT 240, GeForce GTS 260M, GeForce GTS 250M
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de0de1 at 01@00:00:0
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------



## red (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to be helped with startx. When starting the OS and typing *startx*, I noticed that it doesn't work any more. First of all, you should know that I've changed vga 3 days ago, before I had a radeon X300, now an nvidia GT 430.

I run the `# Xorg -configure` command but could not find how to make *startx* work.

Here are my logs:
xorg.config
Xorg.0.log


----------



## teckk (May 18, 2011)

You got nv specified in your xorg.

Did you install nvidia's driver from ports or from nvidia?


----------



## tiko (May 18, 2011)

You don't really need to configure xorg anymore.  Once you install the nvidia driver, install and run x11/nvidia-xconfig.  That will pretty much take care of all your configuration needs.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 18, 2011)

Could you post your Xorg.log and xorg.conf as files or links to pastebin, _not_ text inside the message?


----------



## wblock@ (May 19, 2011)

The problem is

```
(WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de0de1 at 01@00:00:0
(EE) No devices detected.
```

The nv driver doesn't like that card.  Figure which one of the nVidia binary blob drivers likes it, and install that.


----------



## red (May 19, 2011)

You mean by downloading the driver directly from nvidia site?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2011)

x11/nvidia-driver, x11/nvidia-driver-173, x11/nvidia-driver-71 and x11/nvidia-driver-96.


----------



## red (May 19, 2011)

ok, after checking the driver version on the freshport site, I checked even the one on nvidia site, and that was more recent. So I downloaded and installed it following the instructions.

Now everything seems to work, the only one thing I'm looking for is a way to have the possibilities to decide when to start gnome, let's say "on demand", because with the actual settings it start automatically at the boot. This is a stuff I'll try to solve reading the documentation. Otherwise I'll be back soon:e.

Thanks all, your help's always precious!


----------

